# In The Hood



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Since Jammies is shaved so short because of all of her mats, we just HAD to go buy her a sweater....I mean a hoodie! Does that now she is considered in the hood?
View attachment 25979


View attachment 25980
*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, she's darling! Does she like it?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*She hasn't said, but she doesn't seem to mind anything we put on her. I guess since she thinks she's a people, she figures she should wear clothes too!:dance:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks cute!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Let us know when you get her a winter coat and boots. lol She is adorable as ever.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jammies looks adorable in her hoodie. She looks like she likes it. So cute !!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dave...I kinda sorta fibbed to you before saying that she still had some apricot coloring(notice I spelled coloring correctly) on her ears. She actually has quite a bit of it on her head, as you can probably see in the pictures.
If I thought she was a velcro dog before, I don't know what she is now. I think she is gorilla glued to me.....not saying that I mind or anything!
Jammies thought her Uncle Dave was getting her a winter coat and boots....the poor thing is going to be disappointed now! Her daddy, the one who said he would never put clothes on a dog, will buy it I'm sure!!!*
:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She looks great! I adore her!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I love hoodies! Dexter will have one soon for the winter.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Jammies I adorable! Her brother Murphy thinks so too!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww. She looks so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Jammies! You are looking good, girl !! I love the colors of her hoodie, Debbie.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Jammies looks so CUTE in her hoodie!! I wish mine liked to wear clothes.
I put Miley's halloween costume on her the other day and she acted like a bull trying to get a rider off her back.
I guess we will have to bribe with treats everyday so that by Halloween, she will want to wear it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She looks darling in her hoodie...and looks like she knows it.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

She looks beautiful in her hoodie.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies says thank you all for your kind comments. She's funny. In the morning, she shivers before she ever gets close to the door and then I get her hoodie and put on her. She's a piece of work I tell ya! Oh, how I love that little girl!:kiss:*


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg...what a cutie-patootie!


----------

